# The worst day - Run over by a van



## Peanut (Dec 1, 2013)

Today we have had one of the worst days in our lives. 

At 15:30 my partner called me hysterically, telling me that Coconut had been hit by a van. I cannot describe what I felt inside. I was in shock. I couldn't make much sense of what she was saying, but I knew it was bad. Very bad. 

I jumped out of my seat and left the office within 1 minute and run to the train station. I called her and she said that he was breathing. All I wanted to do was to be at the surgery. I wanted to be transported to be with my little boy. 

It transpires that my partner had taken the Nuts to the park and although they are always very good when the boot of the car is open, Coconut got too excited and had jumped out of it. She had his leash in her hands but in a split of a second he pulled and he was crossing the main road to go to the park entrance. She had a split of a second to realise that there was a van coming and that Coconut was going to be killed. 

Next, she saw the van hitting him, heard a big bang and saw Coconut being catapulted a few meters. He screamed as the van hit him. 
Marianne run across the road as well as Peanut. Luckily no other cars were crossing and we didn't have a double accident. 

Coconut stood up from the floor and gave some kisses to Peanut, who was very concerned. Marianne was relieved, she thought Coconut was not dead and that was all that mattered. She picked him up and run to the car. She put him on the front seat to make sure that he was alive. She called the Vet surgery telling them that Coconut had been hit by a car. They prepared 2 vets and 3 nurses ready for him by the time she arrived with him 5 minutes later. 

(They love the Nuts in the surgery. The Nuts love going to the Vet's and love everybody: the receptionists, the nurses, the vets...they are loved by everybody). 

All the way to the vet Coconut was kissing Marianne as in trying to reassure her "it's ok, don't be upset, I am ok mummy". Marianne was telling him: "Coconut, don't pretend you are ok and you will die on me. Don't try to fool me, I saw the van hitting you and I know you are not well". 

By this time I was on my way to the surgery not knowing if he was going to make it. Not a nice feeling, let me tell you. 

She arrived at the vet's and they did a quick check on him. 

I arrived and all the staff welcomed me with a serious face. They were as upset as I was. They asked me if I wanted to see him. I went to the operating room and there he was, panting heavily. He was in shock and in a hell of a lot of pain- and they told me that they had already given him a sugar treatment as treatment for shock and a whole bunch of painkillers. When he saw me he didn't move or stand up; he couldn't stand up, his rear part of the body was obviously in too much pain and he didn't have the strength to welcome me. It was obvious he was not well and I just burst into tears seeing my Coconut in that state. "You silly boy, what have you done?".

He didn't have any external injuries so I asked the head vet if he thought he was going to be ok. He said that with dogs they cannot say anything until they have done a proper internal investigation. My heart sank. They would call me within 2 hours to tell me how he was and there was nothing I could do.

Those 2 hours have been the longest of my life. We went home and waited. Our house was a funeral parlour. Would Coconut make it? My partner just cried for 2 hours, traumatised and repeating over and over what she had seen and felt when she saw the van hitting him. Nothing could console her. 

We got a call 2 hours later: no signs of fractures, no sign of organs having moved from their places and no sign of fluid outside the organs therefore there was no internal bleeding. 

He is at the 24 hrs clinic, heavily sedated, with a drip and strong painkillers. He is being monitored overnight. So far, so good and now we think that he will make it. He will be back home within a day or two, very bruised, but hopefully he will be ok. 

Tomorrow morning they will let us know how he has spent the night and they will arrange for a visit in the morning. Let's see when he can come home. 

I think the Rat will be Ok. He is a little boy, fragile and cuddly but he seems to be made of stronger stuff than we always thought. Thank God for that. 

If there is a dog that is a candidate for being run over is Peanut, not Coconut. We never expected Coconut to get into trouble, he just doesn't mis-behave. How wrong we were. 

The morale of the story is: be careful when you open your boot. Even very obedient dogs can have a moment of madness and do what they are not supposed to do. They NEVER jump out of the boot...only once and it seems that once can be enough to make you realise that it can also be the last time. Don't trust them. Also, make sure that you hold their leashes very near their collars so that they cannot really jump out. By the time you realise, it might be too late. 

I will update tomorrow. Fingers crossed he is OK overnight. He should be ok. My partner just came downstairs as I am writing this: she is crying telling me that she cannot take the whole sequence of events out of her head. 

A photo of the rat from last week. Our sweet little boy. Let's pray he recovers.


----------



## beekeeper (May 3, 2015)

I am so so sorry for you all. Your post reduced me to tears. Be strong for your little chap - it sounds like he will pull through. Keep us posted. Sending hugs.


----------



## Peanut (Dec 1, 2013)

Thanks Beekeeper. It is going to be hard until he is home with us and I can be 100% that he is going to fully recover. The Cocopoopoo (as we call him) doesn't like being away from us or Peanut but hopefully he will be knocked out to realise he is not home tonight. 

Little bugger.


----------



## Lindor (Feb 3, 2014)

Oh how terrible! My heart sank when I saw the title of your post. Your partner must feel so awful and I'm sure she'll have nightmare's over this tragic event. Sounds like the little nut will be ok and is just badly bruised. Sending hugs and best wishes to all from across the pond. :hug::hug: Please keep us updated.


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

The stress you have all been through is unfathomable. I'm thinking all of you should take some heavy duty painkillers to avoid horrific rebound headaches tomorrow. Please give your partner and Peanut a really long hug from Nora, Rufus and I. It could have happened to anyone. For what it's worth talking about it will help her process it, encourage her to keep talking if she is up to it. Hoping to hear your brusied little man will be home tomorrow.


----------



## 2ndhandgal (Aug 29, 2011)

Fingers and paws all firmly crossed here for your lovely nut back home with you soon and making a full recovery - hugs to you all


----------



## Peanut (Dec 1, 2013)

thanks Fairlie. I think the worst is going to be to bring my partner get over the memories. She says she can see the whole thing in slow motion. Obviously she is having post-traumatic stress (as I speak) but hopefully it will pass when he is home and hopefully on the way to recovering. 

Impossible to make people with no pets understand what pet owners have to go through in a situation like this....thank GOD I am the CEO of my company so I can leave the office as in when I decide to do so without having to explain anything to anybody. I was thinking about this and how someone in my situation had to explain to his/her boss that this was an emergency (many people do not understand us, do they?) 

In regards to painkillers for us: Marianne has eaten 1 ltr of ice-cream (they told her that sugar helps shock events, and she took this advice to heart) and on my side I have drank a fair amount of Jack Daniels since 5 pm today. 

PS: I just got a call from the overnight vet in charge: Coconut is doing well but crying. I told him that the crying is probably more to do with the fact that he cannot bare to be away from us or Peanut rather than anything else. He is in the right place and he should stay there until he receives the all-clear.


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

We once went though a horrific incident (not with a dog) that could well have caused psychological damage. I am serious when I say give her some pain killers, heart ache is very real pain. Encourage her to talk about it, to write about it, anything to process it, when she starts to find solutions for next time she is in a similar position she will start to relax.


----------



## Alittlepoo (Apr 29, 2015)

I am so sorry you and your little Nut are having to go through this, such a blessing he was not killed by the van. I can not imagine how I would react in that situation, your partner was very brave. I hope she will soon be able to relax and realize this was a terrible accident and she did everything she could for your pup.

I will watch with everyone else for the news of your Nut returning home to you all. Stay strong for Coconut. Bless you


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Oh big hugs all round. What an awful, awful, awful accident.
Poor baby Ratnut. .. Hopefully he will be ok.
Thank you for the warning.
Take care of each other. Much love from us all.


----------



## Peanut (Dec 1, 2013)

fairlie said:


> We once went though a horrific incident (not with a dog) that could well have caused psychological damage. I am serious when I say give her some pain killers, heart ache is very real pain. Encourage her to talk about it, to write about it, anything to process it, when she starts to find solutions for next time she is in a similar position she will start to relax.


thanks Fairlie. I will take your advice and I will bring some painkillers when I go to bed now. She is utterly traumatised, that is a fact. She is talking about this to me and hopefully when I am next to her she will calm down. Looking after her tonight is important and hopefully she will get over it when her soft-spot baby is back home. She is utterly in love with her Cocopoopoo. She adores this sensitive little dog.


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Huge prayers for coconut, and you and the mrs, and peanut. I'm sure they are missing each other.
What an awful thing to experience, but thankfully it's all sounding like a promising recovery for the little fella.
I am paranoid about this kind of thing happening & always have their leads on in the back of the car ready for their over excited potential escape attempt when the door opens.
May I suggest a brandy for Marianne - an extra large one.
I hope coconut has a restful night and you have good reassuring news in the morning.
Hugs and prayers from us xx
:hug::hug::hug:ray:ray:ray:


----------



## arlo (Mar 11, 2013)

What a hard post to read, how life can change in just a split second, from two dogs excited for their walk to a life threatening injury and probably one of the worst days you have had. Please god all the x-rays etc are correct and Coconut will make a full and quick recovery. I pray you will have positive news tomorrow. Hope you can both sleep and agree with Fairlie about the pain killers after a day like today you would wake up tomorrow feeling like you have been hit with a sledge hammer. Love to you all xx


----------



## Peanut (Dec 1, 2013)

I am thinking of putting some sort of hook in the car to make sure that that when i open it, whey will be attached to it. 

Let's see what the vet says about his progress tomorrow. 

Thanks everybody.


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

Huge hugs for all of you. I was in tears reading this. We can all imagine how you must feel. All our paws are crossed and I'm praying for him.


----------



## Goosey (Aug 22, 2014)

How awful, how I managed to read this , I could barely see it through the tears.
I hope all is well and he makes a really good recovery. 
Only consolation I have is that both my two are and have always been crazy when getting out the car, so I never trust them! 
Thinking of you all, he's in good hands and even better hands when he's home where he belongs !


----------



## BillyPoo (Jul 15, 2013)

So very sorry to hear about your terrible news, there wasn't a dry eye in the house last night reading your post! Thank goodness little Coconut is in the hands of a trusted vet and all will be well. London is a great place for some fantastic parks, but unfortunately many are by main roads,and this is a constant worry for us as our poos are dashers! ( we also live in London). Hopefully he can come home today, big hugs for the little nut.


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Peanut said:


> i am thinking of putting some sort of hook in the car to make sure that that when i open it, whey will be attached to it.
> i will post photos of this idea.
> let's see what the vet says about his progress tomorrow.
> off to bed and see how the night goes....


I hope you got some sleep and the news today is good.
When we had hooligan Hooch I used a benching chain; there was a fixing point already in the boot, not sure what it was there for, but if you look in your boot you may find that there is something already there. A benching chain like people use for show dogs is good as it is short enough to stop them being able to fall off the front of the bench/boot and hang themselves.
In the KC Good Citizen silver test part of the requirement is that dogs don't get out of the car until instructed to do so.
However, as poor Marianne found out accidents can still happen.


----------



## Peanut (Dec 1, 2013)

Thanks Marzi. That's very good advice, I will check for it. 

Regarding Coconut, the vet said that his liver levels are high, probably due to the trauma. They are going to do an ultrasound scan to see how it looks. 
They are also going to sedate him and do more X-rays on the back legs; they did x-rays yesterday but not enough. 

We haven't been allowed to see him and we will be called mid-afternoon for an update. 

Thanks everybody for your support.


----------



## Lindor (Feb 3, 2014)

Lets hope the tests go well and the poor little nut can come home. How are you two doing today. I hope your partner is ok and isn't blaming herself for this as it was an accident that could have happened to anyone. I'll be looking for your update later. Hugs from us all.


----------



## Datun Walnut (Oct 15, 2013)

I can't add anything to what the others have said. I just want to say how sorry I am for you all and we are thinking of you.


----------



## Mazzapoo (Jul 28, 2013)

Yes, lots of supportive thoughts from me and healing licks from Poppy. Poor Coconut and all of you, what a terrible trauma to get through but you will and he'll be so happy to see you. I'll be checking back for an update when you can fit it in. Take care x


----------



## Lexi&Beemer (May 5, 2013)

My heart goes out to the whole family. It's just not possible to try to prepare for every possible contingency and be ok. Definitely think kinder thoughts for yourself as, like you said, you would never have imagined it. AND what presence of mind not to fall apart right at the scene. Instead you got Coconut not only to the vet right away but called ahead so they had people ready when you got there. Accidents happen and you did the best you could at the time. 

Hugs to all from all of us 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Peanut (Dec 1, 2013)

We are coming back from the vet now. Basically he is a very lucky chap: not a single bone broken and the liver doesn't show any tears so they know that the levels being slightly up is due to the impact and it is just the bruising. 

The nurse made him walk to the room and although he is extremely un-reactive because of the painkillers, the pain and the anesthesia that they gave him today, when he saw us and Peanut, he wagged his tail a tiny little bit and he did some wee on the floor. Peanut gave him some nice kisses 

We had some time with him in a room, he was on a table, lying like a little fetus, pretty much sleeping. 

He will be there until tomorrow evening. They want to monitor him a little bit longer and carry on with the intravenous painkillers. 

A photo of the Ratnut just now. We are utterly relieved, let me all tell you. 

A big thank you to all for your support, it has been very hard for the last 24 hours but it looks like we will all be able to put this on the back of our minds soon. 

I will update tomorrow morning and again when we can bring him home. Thanks for being here for us.


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

Thank goodness he will be ok and thank goodness for brilliant vets who manage the pain, shock, temperature loss and blood chemistry changes that can easily kill an animal who suffers a blow like that, bone breakage or no bone breakage. And thank goodness for quick thinking owners who do the right thing by their dogs in an emergency situation.


----------



## theaccessman (Mar 12, 2012)

Great news
What a relief
Give him a big hug from us when you can


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

You must be so relieved, you will have to rename him the hardnut! 
It's great to hear this good news, he will be back in his own bed tomorrow with an overload of TLC - just what he needs..... & the mrs xx


----------



## Mazzapoo (Jul 28, 2013)

Excellent news and lovely for you to have seen him. Roll on tomorrow for a love in like never before in the Nut house


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

I'm so pleased for you 
Good little Ratnut. Keep sleeping, sleep gently and let your body heal.


----------



## Lindor (Feb 3, 2014)

Such good news! You must feel so relieved that he's ok. Hugs to both of you and a gentle hug for the Nut.


----------



## Peanut (Dec 1, 2013)

Tinman said:


> You must be so relieved, you will have to rename him the hardnut!


Indeed, he is made of hard stuff. At the vet's they told us that they have seen much smaller accidents with much bigger injuries. They keep telling us how incredibly lucky Coconut has been. 

Our vets are amazing; thank God we have them (and Pet plan is going to receive a shock when they see the bill!!) 

Marianne asked me to tell you how kind you have all been. She wants to post a photo of her and her Hardnut tomorrow when he is home. I will make sure I take it for you to see the 2 of them happy together again 
(It will be late in the evening as I have a meeting at 19:00 so I won't post it until I come home).


----------



## Janey153 (Mar 26, 2015)

Oh dear I've cried at the start of this and at the end too. A lesson for us all I guess. Hoping you're all back to normal very soon 💛


----------



## Goosey (Aug 22, 2014)

Thank goodness! he's definitely one super dog,but let's hope he won't be testing his superpowers again. I'm so please to hear he's come through this terrible ordeal. 
I bet you're going to be pleased to get him home. All the best to you all x


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

It was so good to cone home and see this update. Finally good news! I'm so glad he is ok. I remember how excited you were waiting for him. You have been blessed. It's like I say about Ozzy all the time, he lived for you!


----------



## Alittlepoo (Apr 29, 2015)

So nice to see your Nut will be home soon! What a strong little guy he is, and such a relief for you. I look forward to your picture of Marianne and her little Nut. So happy for you all.


----------



## Peanut (Dec 1, 2013)

dmgalley said:


> It was so good to cone home and see this update. Finally good news! I'm so glad he is ok. I remember how excited you were waiting for him. You have been blessed. It's like I say about Ozzy all the time, he lived for you!


Good food for thought. Yes, Coconut has lived for us. Interestingly, Marianne was telling me that when Coconut was hit, she thought he was dead and in her mind her first thought was: "that's it, he is gone. I have only had him for 1 year. Is this all?". 

So, your comment definitely makes us think that there is a reason for this little boy to have overcome such an accident. The same that beautiful Ozzy fought with all his nails to stay with you when he was a tiny little rat. I also remember his fight very well...and now he is a handsome big boy that has just celebrated his second birthday. 

Big hugs from the Nuts household.


----------



## Alinos (May 19, 2014)

So happy to hear that he's on the way to a full recovery. Wish all of you the best of luck. 

None in my family are animal people, they find it super hard to understand about my obsession for Zorro's well being and happiness. Even reading about this has brought me to tears, so I can well imagine how difficult this must be for you all. 
Take care and wishing you all the best. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 2ndhandgal (Aug 29, 2011)

Called in for my nut update and very relieved to read the latest news. Hope your little chap is home later today and you can all start to put the shock behind you.


----------



## geoff8893 (Aug 24, 2014)

Glad to hear he is going to be OK


----------



## Peanut (Dec 1, 2013)

I got a call from the vet this morning and they told me that Coconut is more alert...to the point that he has removed the catheter from his paw  He is definitely getting better. 

Marianne has an appointment to pick him up at 14:30. 

I cannot describe how happy we are that we haven't lost the Ratnut, we feel blessed...He is going to be spoiled rotten...do you think he will be taking any advantage of us??? 

The photo will be posted when Marianne and him are reunited. Promised.


----------



## Clairabella (Jan 31, 2015)

Excellent news. So pleased that you have a happy outcome.


----------



## Peanut (Dec 1, 2013)

Here are the photos with the reunion of Marianne & Coconut. 
Apparently Coconut jumped on Marianne's arms when he saw her...he even jumped inside the boot of the car, not waiting to be picked up  It is going to be hard to make sure that he is not jumping around. 
She is doing a video of the reunion between the 2 Nuts when she is home...not sure how to post videos, if you know, let me know and I will try. 

Thanks again to all of you. What a relief to have him home. 
Remember: careful when you open the boot of the car...even though they are heavily trained not to jump out and he has only done it once, it nearly cost him his life.


----------



## Alittlepoo (Apr 29, 2015)

Oh I have goosebumps, such a beautiful picture of a happy poo mom and her sweet baby! Marianne is a beautiful girl and Coconut seems to be smiling. I am thrilled he is ok and going home to his loving family. Marianne is surly a very very happy girl right now! 

What a hard lesson to learn. It can happen so fast! Have a wonderful reunion with your babies and a very relaxing weekend.


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Hurrah!
I'm just back from work and that is the perfect photo to see.
Hope nuttypeanut is gentle with the little man


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Brilliant - they are both looking fab considering what you have all just been through!! 
Hope the little hardnut isn't too difficult to keep calm for his recovery 
I'm sure peanut was delighted to have his buddy back home x


----------



## arlo (Mar 11, 2013)

Your original post had me in floods of tears and those beautiful photos brought just a few but for a whole different reason. FANTASTIC news he is home. The only way I can put videos on is putting them on utube then putting link on. Hopefully one of the technology experts will point you in the right direction. Have a wonderful evening


----------



## zippy (Aug 30, 2015)

So pleased for you coconut is home


----------



## 2ndhandgal (Aug 29, 2011)

So glad to see a happy nut and smiles from his mum. Hope you can all start to relax now and he is soon fully recovered.

Truly one of those things which can happen to anyone in a second.


----------



## Lindor (Feb 3, 2014)

What a fantastically happy reunion! Welcome Home Coconut!


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

Fabulous to see them both so happy and healthy and recovered from their ordeal.


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

I am so happy for you! It's amazing.


----------



## Lexi&Beemer (May 5, 2013)

Happiness for all of you! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Peanut (Dec 1, 2013)

Coconut is recovering very nicely as you can see in the attached pictures. 
Peanut just had a burst of energy and was screaming at him wanting to play...he just sat there in the sofa, looking down at her as in "sorry Peanut, I can't be running around yet"...It took a lot of convincing from my side to make Peanut understand that he is not ready for it yet.


----------



## bearthecockapoo (Mar 17, 2015)

So sorry that you all had to endure such a traumatic incident. But very happy to hear that Coconut is back at home recovering! Please keep us all updated on the progress.


----------



## 2ndhandgal (Aug 29, 2011)

So pleased to see him relaxing at home


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

I love that second pic go him snuggled in his bed with his spotted onesie.... Too cute!


----------



## Cat 53 (Aug 26, 2012)

Haven't been on for ages, so just catching up with this post. Whew! So glad Coconut is going to be ok.......think he must have some cat in the mix somewhere.


----------

